# Adderall Worsening DP?



## n1ck (Mar 29, 2013)

I recently had a 4 month long DP/DR bout that ended me up in the psych ward, but I fortunately have experienced re-personalization for the past two months. At the time I began my 4 month DP bout I was taking first Adderall, then Vyvanse for treatment of severe ADHD. I discontinued the Vyvanse, but did experience continued symptoms for the next few months.

Now that my DP is under control I thought I would try Adderall again. It is my second day of taking it and I am noticing the DP/DR symptoms returning. I have read a lot of user's positive experiences with stimulants on this forum, but I am experiencing the opposite. My theory/rationale is that Adderall, by its stimulant nature, increases anxiety, and DP/DR is a symptom of anxiety. I am also currently taking Wellbutrin and Lamictil and feel stable on both.

Has anyone else experienced stimulant-induced DP/DR, and does my theory hold any weight? Should I stop taking the Adderall, which would mean sacrificing whatever good it is doing for my ADHD symptoms?


----------

